# gloucester reptile meet?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

me and saki another forum member have come up with the idea of a gloucester meet as there are quite a few people around here looking to meet other reptile people ! now saki runs a pub in quedgeley and has offered to host it there, its a few minutes from J12 of the M5 so would be easy to get to :2thumb:

anybody can come and she does offer bed and breakfast there too if anybody was coming from afar but im sure she'll update if necessary for prices . she has offered to do a bbq so only cost to people would be a voluntary donation towards food !

we are looking at dates at the moment but hoping for saturday 12th sepetember

let us know what you think : victory:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

sounds great, id not be able to make it (just had a op)but maybe in the future:lol2:


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

pretty sure ill be there, i finish work at 1pm if i work weekends so plently of time


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

which pub?


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

Great idea I'll be there!!


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

hi everyone 

i'm Saki :2thumb:

its the friar ticks on bristol road... GL2 4PQ if anyone wants to google map it : victory:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

brilliant well it will probably start at about 1 anyway so plenty of time : victory:

also be useful if anybody is coming whos selling something you want to buy too , lisa has plenty of heat mats to keep any reptiles warm before the journey home


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

not sure of the exact 'rules' of these things so i am just gonna ask..
can we bring reps to just show off i take it?:blush:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

well last time we met up we did but theyre wasnt a load of people there , it will depend on numbers if there isnt many of us then yeah but if theres quite a few it wont be worth the risk due to parasites/illnesses/reptiles going 'missing' !


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be there! Doesnt look like I have a choice if it means I'm going to be anti social. :whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ooh I'd be up for it, not sure about mrfluff though as he'd be at work ( and is anti-social lol)

Jo


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

ok well the dates set , kids are more than welcome . there is already a giant trampoline and a giant bowling set at the pub and ill be bringing down a small rocker and slide for the toddlers also !


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

sounding good, are adults allowed on the trampoline :whistling2::blush:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

of course!! if its got anything to do with me ill be hogging it anyway :lol2:


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

ill fight you for it


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

ok its on !! :lol2:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

just realised you dont know what i look like so you could end up punching any old :censor::lol2:


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

good idea and would've liked to come but it's the same day as Hamm!


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

May be interested in going to that  

Is it just going to be a p1ss up or can someon blag someone to give a talk/slideshow/sexing demo ?


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

hi everyone, me again 

as amy said there will be giant trampoline and skittle set  kids and adults are more than welcome to it but i/the pub cannot be held responsible for any injuries to you/children so its 'bounce at own risk i suppose' : victory:

depending on the weather there will either be a BBQ for all or an indoor buffet if raining, both of which as amy said contributions for the cost of the food would be appreciated :2thumb:

B&b is available if required, just PM me for prices, also people are more than welcome to camp in the garden if you bring a tent.

if anyone wants to volunteer to do a probing demonstration etc, PM me with the idea and details and we will sort something out :no1:


pub address is...

Friar Tucks
137 Bristol Road
Quedgeley Gloucester
GL2 4PQ

any other questions just ask : victory:

ps. any vegetarians or people with dietary needs coming?? lol. if so let me know and you will also be catered for. 

thankyou

Saki


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

Working on a probing demonstration  also gunna have a raffle and stuff hopefully


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

looks like we are up to 50 people now !!


----------



## roberta-lee (Jul 27, 2009)

We'll be their with 2 kids in tow,

Alistair


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Ooo this is just arounf the corner from me I may say hello. Whats the rules around selling?

I have two adult giant australian prickly stick insects up for grabs ( 15cm and 17cm) that I could bring along.


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

hi there, 

yes if you can arrange to sell them before hand then you are more than welcome to use the pub as a place to swap hands so to say


----------



## thebiz3912 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahh I cannot make it, same day as a big show for me. Have fun!


----------



## mufc_1989 (Jun 20, 2009)

will see if i can book time off work


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Heya!

This sounds like fun! I will attempt to pursuade my other half to come with me (and our two kids)!!

Soooooo....... Whats everyone taking????? 

Anna.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

might pop along for a pint and a chat


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Might make it, esp if probing demo on, only problem promised to take No 1 son to Aston Martin Owners Club racemeeting same day (that doesn't mean I've got an Aston Martin)......will have to try bribery.

Nick


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

When is it?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

12th september : victory:


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheap rates to stay for forum members who want a night away? :lol2:

Would definatley be interested, am off that weekend :2thumb:

And would be really interested in learning how to probe.

Paul & Lisa


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah if you pm saki she'll give you prices to stay or your more than welcome to pitch a tent in the garden for free : victory:

still interested in doing a probing demo but have had a little negative feedback about it from people worrying everyone will run home and damage their snakes trying to do it ?


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Well there is a point there. Just make sure that if you do a probing demo, you make everyone know what can go wrong if you try it at home. Still think the meet is a good idea! Had to see if it was the same weekend as Donny or not :whistling2:


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

all PM's replied to : victory:

*quotes above comments*

that did cross our minds about the probing demonstration but even if we don't do one, people are gunna see it somewhere if they want to. at the end of the day they all have the Internet lol.

but yes everyone, it can cause great damage to the animals if not done properly by experienced hands :bash:


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

It is a fair point, but I would rather be shown how to do it properly with full explanation than watch it on you tube or somewhere and then just having a go. And how are you supposed to learn if no one is willing to teach? 
Personally, even after a demonstration, unless I felt totally confident that I wouldn't harm the snake I wouldn't do it anyway.

As far as the meet goes it sounds great and am hoping to sort it out with the wifey later :2thumb:

Will get back to you later Saki, thanks.

Anybody going to Kidderminster this weekend?

Paul


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

Anybody going to Kidderminster this weekend?
Paul[/QUOTE said:


> me and amyloveys are going i know that much :2thumb:


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome! sounds great, what type of things are going on there? I'm about 50 minutes from gloucester so shuld make it is there reptiles for sale there to? Or just a meet up and showing off maybe?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

just a meet and a show off but if people want to take advantage of it and see if anyone has anything they want to buy and then do the deal at the meet its all good :2thumb: im certainly interested if anybody has anything for sale thats coming :whistling2:

i have three normal/high yellow proven female leos £20 or all three for £50 and two homemade vivs , one 3x1x1 and one 2x1x18 £10 each :whistling2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I will bring the iguana to show off. Saki can you text me so I have your number? I will need to phone you before i walk in with the iggy


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

cant wait to see the iguana !!!


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> I will bring the iguana to show off. Saki can you text me so I have your number? I will need to phone you before i walk in with the iggy


wil do that now mate, 

for spme reason i already had your number in my phone, must of been form when you got the leo off me, lol


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

amyloveys said:


> just a meet and a show off but if people want to take advantage of it and see if anyone has anything they want to buy and then do the deal at the meet its all good :2thumb: im certainly interested if anybody has anything for sale thats coming :whistling2:
> 
> i have three normal/high yellow proven female leos £20 or all three for £50 and two homemade vivs , one 3x1x1 and one 2x1x18 £10 each :whistling2:


 Hmmm very interested in your vivs...can you PM me a pic?

Think we'll be coming (mentioned 'pub' to OH and he said fine  ) We will still have some true spiders/millies/roaches/snails if anyone wants them


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I cant believe i havent posted in this thread before but i will probably be going, i live in the sh!thole of a town lol
I might have a couple of interested phasmids for sale


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Could you let me know where your local reptile shop/s is! May aswell have a gander while we're up! Cheers.

Anna.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

not any good ones close by , nearest good ones are jurassic reps and rainforest reptiles ! our local one is a furry pet shop that sells reptiles and dont have a clue !!!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Which uns that?
One next to Aldi?
Rainforest reptiles is the one up Newen ain it?
Wheres Jurasic reps?
Or is that the one up cheltenham?


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Which uns that?
> One next to Aldi?
> Rainforest reptiles is the one up Newen ain it?
> Wheres Jurasic reps?
> Or is that the one up cheltenham?


rainforest reps is newent yea, they had some nice stuff in when i went a few weeks ago
googled jurrasic and found this in bristol
http://www.jurassicreps.net/
and there is a place called planet reptile in swindon that was good too + Planet Reptile +
:2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

glynn !! your quote :bash:


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

amy; *YOUR *words :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Bristol if a bit too far for me to just pop in a shop lol
So yeah theres another exotics shop up cheltenham.
Will anyone have any Crested geckoes for sale by any chance?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I am so there! :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Sarah-Louise Darwin said:


> Hmmm very interested in your vivs...can you PM me a pic?
> 
> Think we'll be coming (mentioned 'pub' to OH and he said fine  ) We will still have some true spiders/millies/roaches/snails if anyone wants them


 SPIDERS?    :mf_dribble:
What you got :whistling2:


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

My plague said:


> SPIDERS?    :mf_dribble:
> What you got :whistling2:


Have a look HERE :2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

zon3k said:


> amy; *YOUR *words :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i suppose :blush:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i cant remember who i promised the vivs too and i have finally taken pics too :bash:

and the leos are now £40 for the three !!


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

amyloveys said:


> i cant remember who i promised the vivs too and i have finally taken pics too :bash:



Me? Please say it was me.....

...don't think it was though, you said someone else had got in before me  Happy to have them if t'other person cannot be found though :whistling2:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Can someone PM me the details for this?

Might try and pop along : victory:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

there will be a new thread up tomorrow clarifying all the details of the meet ! sorry we havent updated in a while , we've been busy buying reptiles :blush:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

amyloveys said:


> there will be a new thread up tomorrow clarifying all the details of the meet ! sorry we havent updated in a while , we've been busy buying reptiles :blush:


thats cool I'll be down that weekend so will try come :2thumb:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Bugger....12th sept....I'll be at the Hamm show........oh well.....next time.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

amyloveys said:


> not any good ones close by , nearest good ones are jurassic reps and rainforest reptiles ! our local one is a furry pet shop that sells reptiles and dont have a clue !!!


What about cotswold reptiles in cheltenham ???


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> What about cotswold reptiles in cheltenham ???


Cotswold Reptiles are fantastic i have lots to do with Kim and the guys down there as of late and they are a lovely bunch of people not to mention their lovely collection of reptiles especially their baby chams, they are so cute :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rainforest is very over priced and Jurassic is a 45 minute drive away give or take 5 mins


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I do like rainforest but as said above it is overpriced so never actually bought live stock from them. Same again with what Matt has said, I have had a lot of dealings with the guys at Cotswold Reptiles and I have no complaints. 

Never been to Jurassic though but I have heard a lot of good things about them so may have to visit next time I visit my friends in Bristol


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I've bought a fair few snakes from Rainforest and if anybody has been there will know it is without a doubt the cleanest and well presented, with a good stock of equipment.

Prices are a little high but so is the quality of their stock.

They are the only agents in the UK for Marc Mense bred Carpet Pythons.

I always use them and it's only a 20min drive from Cheltenham, and even less from Gloucester, and thats on a Saturday afternoon!

: victory:

Matt


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cleanliness and presentation is personal views as i would say that cotswold reptiles is very clean and well presented too.

Plus i dont feel pressured to buy things from cotswold and i do at rainforest, a guy there told me i needed a UV light and a heatmat for my leopard geckos and wouldn't let me buy one until he saw me buy the required setup from them first even though i already had leo's and the setup i needed.

Plus most of them in there dont know much about lizards as they are snake and spider orientated, one of my friends asked a simple question about sexing a leopard gecko and they said they didnt know how to tell.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I've bought a fair few snakes from Rainforest and if anybody has been there will know it is without a doubt the cleanest and well presented, with a good stock of equipment.
> 
> Prices are a little high but so is the quality of their stock.
> 
> ...


They also only use local home breeders to supply them with their reptiles which is why they have a lot of the same things. Not all of them in there actually know what they are doing and I have always felt pressured by the members of staff to buy something. Seems a waste of petrol as such a clean place can give off that strong of a atmosphere


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Cleanliness and presentation is personal views as i would say that cotswold reptiles is very clean and well presented too.
> 
> Plus i dont feel pressured to buy things from cotswold and i do at rainforest, a guy there told me i needed a UV light and a heatmat for my leopard geckos and wouldn't let me buy one until he saw me buy the required setup from them.


Which guy was that then Matt?

They used to be at Cotswold them selves years ago, before setting their own place up!

Most of the reptile keepers I know who live in Cheltenham and are good clients of mine mostly use Rainforest themselves bruv!

But each to their own in the end!

I personally would travel to Newent from Cheltenham to use Rainforest where as you'de prefer not to!

I get on with them brilliantly and if you're into Morelias Rainforest is the best in Gloucestershire hands down!

That's their real speciality!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Its a friendly conversation that you have just reacted badly to. Everyone has their own opinions and you have no right to try and shoot them down in flames


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> They also only use local home breeders to supply them with their reptiles which is why they have a lot of the same things. Not all of them in there actually know what they are doing and I have always felt pressured by the members of staff to buy something. Seems a waste of petrol as such a clean place can give off that strong of a atmosphere


That's just out of order mate!

You obviously are trying to slate them and their good reputation!

I know for a fact that they not only take deliveries from Germany, but also from Asia!

Who are you and what connection do you have with Cotwold Reptiles?

The staff at Rainforest are very good at their job and keep their reptiles in spottless vivs!

They never sit down doing nothing and are always going around to make sure everything is clean and tidy!

As a good business should be run!

Professionally!.......................:whistling2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Oh my gosh! Its a friendly conversation that you have just reacted badly to. Everyone has their own opinions and you have no right to try and shoot them down in flames



And your both slating good friends of mine publically!

It's my right to fight their corner from people who obviously have no idea of what they're on about!

Your both out of order, and should let people make their own minds up, without painting a bias picture by slating one and exagerating the distance of travel!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i can 100% say i dont work for them, i am just friends with the people who work there incase that is what you are wondering.

Like you said previous its personal preference.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Well i can 100% say i dont work for them, i am just friends with the people who work there incase that is what you are wondering.
> 
> Like you said previous its personal preference.


Agreed Matty mate!

: victory:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> That's just out of order mate!
> 
> You obviously are trying to slate them and their good reputation!
> 
> ...


Have you only read selected sentences of what I have already typed? 

Have I not said twice that it is clean in there?

What connections I may have or may not have with Cotswold Reptiles need not concern you as you connection with Rainforest sure as heck does not concern me.

I have been told by management themselves that they use *local *and *private* breeders! How are you so sure that one of those breeders has not bought from Marc Mense and is selling offspring to Rainforest as Marc Mense?

If they was taking orders from Asia then I would be very shocked as the reptiles would 90% be wild caught and none in the store are advertised as such.

No one is going to mention names or singling out members of staff as that is just low if you feel like such petty behaviour should be brought into the conversation


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Agreed Matty mate!
> 
> : victory:



What i will say is no matter how pricey they are they do have some mouth watering reptiles in there, and if i had the money for a GTP etc i would get it from there.

They have a red stripe leopard gecko in there that i want :lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> And your both slating good friends of mine publically!
> 
> It's my right to fight their corner from people who obviously have no idea of what they're on about!
> 
> Your both out of order, and should let people make their own minds up, without painting a bias picture by slating one and exagerating the distance of travel!


I am not slating, I am only giving my opinion. To be fair I'm lazy as heck and would travel to petsmate in quedgely, which I will slate as S**T. Their frozen food is horrible, they do not have a clue about reptiles and they ban the people who try to give them friendly advise by accusing them of theft


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

marcgroovyge said:


> I am not slating, I am only giving my opinion. To be fair I'm lazy as heck and would travel to petsmate in quedgely, which I will slate as S**T. Their frozen food is horrible, they do not have a clue about reptiles and they ban the people who try to give them friendly advise by accusing them of theft


and they also say you got caught on CC TV when funnily enough they dont have any :lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> I have been told by management themselves that they use *local *and *private* breeders! How are you so sure that one of those breeders has not bought from Marc Mense and is selling offspring to Rainforest as Marc Mense?



Because I personally e-mailed Marc Mense himself, which he has personally replied that he is pleased in the fact that his animals are going to a good home!

If you have been in there you also may notice a picture of a few of them with Marc himself, as they go and hand pick them from his own stock!

But you wouldn't know that would you?

You just asume things!

And asumption is the mother of all *********!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> and they also say you got caught on CC TV when funnily enough they dont have any :lol2:


 Taking a metal lock off a viv.....

I struggle with a bathroom door lock let alone a vivarium lock :lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Because I personally e-mailed Marc Mense himself, which he has personally replied that he is pleased in the fact that his animals are going to a good home!
> 
> If you have been in there you also may notice a picture of a few of them with Marc himself, as they go and hand pick them from his own stock!
> 
> ...


Members of staff should not say all their stock is provided by local breeders. Otherwise these misconceptions would not happen.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

marcgroovyge said:


> Members of staff should not say all their stock is provided by local breeders. Otherwise these misconceptions would not happen.



Its only Mark Mense whats the problem...


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Members of staff should not say all their stock is provided by local breeders. Otherwise these misconceptions would not happen.


So Marc Mense lives in Newent then does he?.....................:whistling2:

You really do talk some ..................:whistling2: Don't you?


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

A name to a reptile is like a name to a t shirt. Dont mean its any better than others just because it has a well known name attached to it :whistling2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> A name to a reptile is like a name to a t shirt. Dont mean its any better than others just because it has a well known name attached to it :whistling2:


Shows what you know then doesn't it bra!:whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

marcgroovyge said:


> A name to a reptile is like a name to a t shirt. Dont mean its any better than others just because it has a well known name attached to it :whistling2:




Ok Who would you buy off....

A enigma for a tenner of a guy you dont know, Or a enigma of Kim bell :whistling2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> So Marc Mense lives in Newent then does he?.....................:whistling2:
> 
> You really do talk some ..................:whistling2: Don't you?


I'm trying to neutralise the debate in this thread but you seem to be making it rather difficult.

I have told you what I was told. So theres no need to jump down my throat about it. As I have said they told me. Is it really that hard to understand?

I dont want to be rude but I have said that 4 times now


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Ok Who would you buy off....
> 
> A enigma for a tenner of a guy you dont know, Or a enigma of Kim bell :whistling2:


Firstly two on one is not fair as I am trying to diffuse this convo!

Secondly it depends on which one circles :lol2:

Im only kidding. The answer is obvious


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

marcgroovyge said:


> Firstly two on one is not fair as I am trying to diffuse this convo!
> 
> Secondly it depends on which one circles :lol2:
> 
> Im only kidding. The answer is obvious



Defused How easy was that :lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Defused How easy was that :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Right. I wasnt trying to start arguments. I find it hard to explain things properly with out talking to someone face to face. Hence me having two of you having a go at me. As i said ganging up doesnt help the situation. Plus it only makes it harder for me to explain myself properly when i am flustered. Last thing as well. Its really infair to take the Piss out of some one for a spelling mistake. You never know who is dyslexic


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Right. I wasnt trying to start arguments. I find it hard to explain things properly with out talking to someone face to face. Hence me having two of you having a go at me. As i said ganging up doesnt help the situation. Plus it only makes it harder for me to explain myself properly when i am flustered. Last thing as well. Its really infair to take the Piss out of some one for a spelling mistake. You never know who is dyslexic


Stop looking for any sympathy from me matey!

You slated my mates reptile shop and questioned their honesty!

I'de zip it if I were you buddy and leave it at that!

:yeahright:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I did not slate! I said they was very clean and then slated another shop.

I am not looking for sympathy at all, I am just trying to end this misunderstanding.

Just because I said that once a member of staff at Rainforest told me all the stock is local private breeders, it doesnt mean I am right. How am I suppose to know any different if no one tells me? Also can you please tell me how I have slated Rainforest Reptiles please?


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay I did say it seems not everyone in there knows what they are doing but that is a personal opinion of mine. 

I am no longer disputing the fact that they get their stock in from elsewhere.

Finally it came across wrong when i said about the waste of petrol. I didnt mean it to be that harsh.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

wooooooooooo its only a meet thread !! matt have you been at it again ? 

*goes off to find out why heres threads jumped 4 pages*


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> wooooooooooo its only a meet thread !! matt have you been at it again ?
> 
> *goes off to find out why heres threads jumped 4 pages*


:lol2: We got a little side tracked Amy! My fault :whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Amy i havent done anything, you will notice i havent commented for quite some time well not about the original issue


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i can see lol !!!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Cotswold Reptiles are fantastic i have lots to do with Kim and the guys down there as of late and they are a lovely bunch of people not to mention their lovely collection of reptiles especially their baby chams, they are so cute :2thumb:


Nice to hear others think the same, ive delt with ty for years & used to buy wholesale from him and if you do get a problem he always sorts it & yeah...kims a great laff...havent been there for a while but its usually nice & tidy with a good selection on offer, he even does his own range of products, the mite treatment they make is brilliant.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> They used to be at Cotswold them selves years ago, before setting their own place up!
> 
> That's their real speciality!


 "they used to be"......??? you on about pete working there ?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

I had no idea this thread would turn out like this!

Back on topic for now... do we have any new details??

Anna.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> "they used to be"......??? you on about pete working there ?


Paul & Chris!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

marcgroovyge said:


> Okay I did say it seems not everyone in there knows what they are doing but that is a personal opinion of mine.
> 
> Finally it came across wrong when i said about the waste of petrol. I didnt mean it to be that harsh.


Not just you, i know paul from cotswold reptiles & wouldnt trust anything he said, sold or otherwise.
From what ive heard being advised to customers when paul was at cotswold reptiles Id also say there was some level of truth regarding lack of knowledge.

I wouldnt waste my diesel going to rainforest reptiles, but not because of the shop....but just because pauls there !! lol

but thats just my opinion.....people should visit the shop & make their own minds up.....perhaps he's changed his ar$*hole ways !!!


Sorry anna....
So will this meet start to be a regular thing if you get enough interest ?


----------



## Toonami (Mar 18, 2008)

I didnt realise there were this many reptile lovers in gloucester. i can vouch for lisa and amy, have already been to a forum meet at the pub, was great, booze, chat and CAMPING woohoo, though i didnt actually camp lol got pulled over by the police on the way home though hahaha i was 100% sober anyway lol i may well pop my head in if thats okay lisa

All the best
Natalie


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

be great to seee you natalie , dont think ive seen you since that meet !


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats the numbers looking like now Amy? x


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

between 35-55 depending on the maybes :2thumb:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> i know cotswold reptiles & I would waste my diesel going to rainforest reptiles but thats just my opinion.....people should visit the shop!


:2thumb:

Sorry bud, just picking a few words out of your thread and playing the typical politicians tactics!

:whistling2:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry bud, just picking a few words out of your thread and playing the typical politicians tactics!
> 
> :whistling2:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I might be possibly be going. I may sell two crested geckos cb by myself. They hatched on 1.8.09 so almost 6 weeks old. They are flames or harleys (i forgot lol) with a little bit of pinning i think. They are eating cgd and pooing fine. pm me if interested, but it is not a definate that i can make it at the moment : victory:

Ed


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry, i've removed this post. It was supposed to be a pm lol


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

did this go ahead after? Will there be more?
We're in ireland but have a base in quedgely!!!! We were there on the 12th - en route to haam!!!!


----------

